# Oops!



## Tanga (8/1/11)

It's not _toooo _far off, so should be drinkable. Sadly I still don't have any nutrient, so it will probably end up being a bit slow.

I was basing it off this recipe:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=950

*Somerset Gold 5Litres (1 Gallon)
========================
2.4L Apple (Just Juice)
2.4L Apple & Pear (Just Juice)
Juice of half a lemon
250mls strong Liptons tea
100gms Honey (diluted with hot water for easy mixing)
3.5 gms Favorite Yeast

1. Steep tea bag in about 250mls of boiling water, add juice of lemon and honey. stir honey until dissolved. 
2. Cover with cling file and let cool down. 
3. Fill fermenter with juices (this should equal 75% apple and 25% pear)
4. Add Honey Lemon tea liquid.
5. Pitch yeast - I used left over pack of Coopers kit yeast. Probably an ale yeast. If using a champagne yeast the end product may end up very dry.

Primary for 14 days (16-24C)*

But decided not to add any lemon because the juices (Just Juice) have citric acid added and cider made from them is too acidic for me. I also misread the honey addition and ended up adding 250 mL, not 100. It's a bush honey - bluegum I think - very strongly flavoured whatever it is. Oops!

I also added only 2.1 L of the apple juice because that's all I had left, and 2.4 L of the pear/apple (final percentage of pear is 27%). The final volume is around 4.8 L, so the alc/vol will be around 7.3 - getting a bit up there.

I've only just put this down. Anyone have any idea how this will turn out - will it be balanced?


----------



## InCider (8/1/11)

I'd drink it. I love experimenting with these type of ingredients Tanga.

Champagne yeast is a no-no unless you like it Nullarbour dry. Wine yeast ... makes it taste like wine.. Coopers will be OK - next time hit up the sponsors for Nottingham :icon_cheers: My best ciders have been from Nottingham... and the others have been from cider yeast. But I always keep making a keg or two a year of apple champagne...  

Looking forward to the tasting notes.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## InCider (8/1/11)

PS...don't worry too much about your measurements. I haven't had a hydrometer since April 2006 and use 'metric handfuls' as the standard shed measure.


----------



## Tanga (8/1/11)

InCider said:


> I'd drink it. I love experimenting with these type of ingredients Tanga.
> 
> Champagne yeast is a no-no unless you like it Nullarbour dry. Wine yeast ... makes it taste like wine.. Coopers will be OK - next time hit up the sponsors for Nottingham :icon_cheers: My best ciders have been from Nottingham... and the others have been from cider yeast. But I always keep making a keg or two a year of apple champagne...
> 
> ...



I used Lalvin _D47_ - 14-16% - so it will still be pretty dry. Just maybe not bone dry. I will definately check out Nottingham for the next one. If this turns out OK (but dry / winey) it will be worth doing again to see what difference the yeast makes.

Thanks Sean.

PS Have you made any ciders with honey - how does it change the taste profile?


----------



## The Giant (8/1/11)

She'll be sweet as ur nana! haha

I literally put yeast into a few 3l just juice apple and pear bottles. Fermented at 16 degrees for 2 weeks and it turned out great. My only qualm was that it prob turned out a touch to dry for my liking. By adding the honey u may have added the sweetest it needed.

I to used a coopers kit yeast so will be very interesting to see how urs turns out. I had to sometimes add a touch of lemonade to mine to bring up the sweetness.


----------



## brettprevans (8/1/11)

Tanga whilst it's not DAP or similar if u boil up some stock yeast (thus killing it) it will act like nutrient. It's not exactly the same but it's better than nothing and it is a good substitute for lack of anything else. 

Why not mail order some nutrient from one of the online sponsors? That's where I got mine from


----------



## Tanga (8/1/11)

The apple and blackcurrent cordial works well too if your cider is too dry. I wish I did use an ale yeast - oh well, we'll see. =)


----------



## KudaPucat (8/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Tanga whilst it's not DAP or similar if u boil up some stock yeast (thus killing it) it will act like nutrient. It's not exactly the same but it's better than nothing and it is a good substitute for lack of anything else.
> 
> Why not mail order some nutrient from one of the online sponsors? That's where I got mine from



Hmmm what do you think of boiling the lees from my last batch and adding them as nutrient to my new batch?


----------



## brettprevans (9/1/11)

KudaPucat said:


> Hmmm what do you think of boiling the lees from my last batch and adding them as nutrient to my new batch?


Hmm not really if it's proper lees as if would have grape seeds, skins?, other skids etc as well as the yeast, you don't really want all that other crap as it's essentially the same as beer trub. If u washed and separated the yeast from the lees then sure. 

One assumes your talking about real lees? If ur just using the term lees because u used juice (bought from a store) rather than making beer, then the resulting 'lees' should mainly be yeast and proteins etc from fermentation and should be ok to use. 

I just boil up bread yeast if I'm short on nutrient. Ive always got breadyeadt on hand


----------



## Tanga (9/1/11)

It's got a pretty good krausen happening, so I might not worry. It's pretty warm up here, but I'm managing to keep it at around 24. Does boiled yeast add any weird flavours?


----------



## brettprevans (9/1/11)

Tanga said:


> Does boiled yeast add any weird flavours?


No. I've always been suspicious of DAP ( diammonium phosphate ) when I use it as it fkn stinks, but that never imparts any flavours or smells either


----------



## KudaPucat (10/1/11)

Ummm I've only made meads, so the lees are just yeast - I didn't think of the other detritus that would come from other kinds of brewing :unsure: 
other flavours like fruit and spices I add in secondary.

Also DAP smells funny? Really? I've never noticed.


----------



## brettprevans (13/1/11)

KudaPucat said:


> Ummm I've only made meads, so the lees are just yeast - I didn't think of the other detritus that would come from other kinds of brewing :unsure:
> other flavours like fruit and spices I add in secondary.
> 
> Also DAP smells funny? Really? I've never noticed.


your 'less' should be fine then.

The DAP only really smells funny once you disolve it in water. esp warm/hot water. smells like sure urea/amonia. disolve some in hot water next time and see what you think :icon_vomit:


----------

